# My friend says "Open my Box"



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.

I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!

Aileen
x


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

These are all beautiful, well done


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Isis, I was a bit nervous and these are my 1st pics I have posted!!

xx


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

SOOOO cute!!!! good job!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you Grandma Laurie.

xx


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow ! and Wow !!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you izzy. I am sure they are not as good as some on here, but it's nice to get some WOW lol.
xx


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Great bag of tricks. Well done.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

It is just a few of the stuff I have made so far this year, I have knitted for my friends Neice who's baby is due today, my friends Daughters friend lol, my grandaughter, my husband and his friends, my father-in-love as my husband refers to him!! And I am also knitting for my other friends Grandmother as well as my 1st friends Mother who recently had a stroke, The baby ward at my local hospitals too. Funny all these years and I have NEVER made anything for ME!!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

It's time for you now! What project will you pick? Make sure it's something fun!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

OOOOOOOOh I couldn't, too much on for others LOL


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW!!! WAY above my standards!! great job!!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks it's so nice to hear people like them mjp362.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful! Your talents will be loved!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

oh so many nice things have been said that I am really happy to have posted these. Thanks Weezieo77, Ps I love your doggy he or she is so cute!!

xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding job. All from this years knits. Very great job, I have trouble keeping the hats done that I have to make. I still have about 75 to finish by October. Going to be a long summer.


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow! The babies who will blessed by these items are so very lucky! Up to standard?? :thumbup: I think anything we do when we do our best is top notch!! Yours are unbelievably awesome! Great color combinations as well.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

These are each and every one wonderful!!!


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the bolero, you work is beautiful, Jeanette


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

What standards??? Your work is above and beyond!!! Loved everything!!!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work, you should be proud of yourself. Are you able so share pattern source please.

Look forward to your next posting.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

I can share if I know which one you want, no problem.

Aileen x


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful Work!!

I Love it!! :thumbup: 

Myra


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for all your nice comments xxxxx


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

As someone new to knitting, I am ridiculously jealous of your abilities! Beautiful work!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

OMG your friend was so right to tell you to Open up your box. Beautiful and Creative work. Re: your point about not knitting anything for yourself - ditto for me - except recently - my first pair of socks which did not look all that great will be for me to wear around the house this winter.

Linda


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work and such a high standard. Well done.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Oh coming from one of the two P's that is praise indeed LOL

Aileen xx


----------



## notamrnpsn (Jun 17, 2011)

Would love to have the pattern for the bolero, thanks in advance, jeanette---


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

notamrnpsn, if you pm me I will sort out the pattern for you but please can people NOT put their email addresses in an "Open Forum".I would hate to think that someone may have problems due to doing so!!!

Aileen

xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

These are some of the sweetest things I've seen. Love the first cabled hoodie, love the bright pink and white set, love the little furry jacket & hat. Very much admire the simplicity of the baby blanket - didn't notice the pompoms on the corners at first - cute idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, just beautiful work! Keep up the good work, but plan to make yourself a little something soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Oh coming from one of the two P's that is praise indeed LOL
> 
> Aileen xx


You're welcome. little P


----------



## knitnstitch (Apr 27, 2011)

Share your work anytime - you are truly a very talented knitter / crocheter - thank you for sharing with us. Keep on stitichin' and sharing .


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Your friend was right.. You have to share this beautiful work.. If only I could knit half as well.. Please keep sharing.. and at some point make something for yourself you deserve it..


----------



## CarolD505 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're all absolutley fabulas.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Just gorgeous and up to any standards!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness - those are all beautiful. I love the patterns and the colors. You do fabulous work.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Your friend was right to encourage you to share your work.


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

My goodness where did you get the time to make all of these? They are so beautiful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your work is all very special--and beautifully done.

Now that you've posted, don't be shy about showing us more! 
You are sure to get requests for your patterns, so be prepared to list the links (if they were freebies) or the name and source if they can be purchased.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

You are AMAZING


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Oh my oh my oh my I am overwhelmed with all the comments, Thank you all.

I have no problem in sharing most of them but I need time to seek them out(cause they are all over the place, computer hard drive, discs, leaflets etc etc), some ar even made up from 2 or 3 different patterns!! Now I have posted some I may even show my face on here(post a pic of me, hee hee hee).

That will put a stop to looking at pics LOL

Aileen
xx


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Wow what a work, keep it up, they are all so lovely


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

My next grandchild is expected in January. When you have time can you post the names of the patterns, etc. so that I may purchase some of them. Your work is very impressive. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures of your work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your knitting is exquisite - no need to worry about anybody's standards. You also have an excellent eye for color and and detail. Love all your mixed yarn choices. You certainly have done a huge amount this year.

You absolutely should do one thing for you, even if justa scarf to keep you warm. There is a saying that you can't take care of others if you don't firsttake care of you!!!

So glad to see that your husband is home and recovered from accident. Such close calls certainly make us appreciate even more what we have. You are a very cute couple.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for your comments Dreamweaver, especially about my husbands health!!

Aileen
xx


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I wish some day to knit as well as you. Your items are darling and i love the little modern touches


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Your little firefighter is soooooooooooooooo cute and thank you for your comments although I am sure your knitting is just as nice.

Aileen

xx


----------



## lynnh65 (May 26, 2011)

omg they are brilliant, just started knitting myself and am still trying to get my head around a scarf pattern . love them all but really love the little fluffy one, so cute. you ve blown me away with these, they are some of the best ive seen online you should be really proud , its a real talent.


----------



## nannaknits (Mar 30, 2011)

STUNNING>> SO VERY NICE !


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Aileen you do beautiful work!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very beautiful work --just darling :thumbup:


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

tried to download the two you had up iris but nothing but scribble stuff, what to do


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Aileen, your work is beautiful! I really can't pick a favorite, they are all so special!


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful work. So glad you shared with us.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

VERY beautiful work!!! My goodness who could choose a favorite. Yarns and colors are stunning. Your hands must never be idle!!!


----------



## allyoop64 (May 17, 2011)

beautiful work! you put some of us ladies to shame. keep going--what's next?


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

OMG! They are all GORGEOUS. I especially loved the pink blankie!


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

You are a kinttin' fool. Go on with your BAD self.
I LOVE your work; hope one dat I xan take work like that off ny needles.


----------



## jilli (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful things!!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish I could do such a beautiful work


----------



## Jessie Gill (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations these item are all absolutely brilliant, I sincerely hope the recipients appreciated what you have done.
Thankyou for sharing and yes please knit something for your self even if it is just a lovely scarf, it really is nice to wear your own knits 
Jess


----------



## tandanorth (May 12, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful array of items - you do great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Aileen love all your stuff great work hope hubby keeps okay, would love copy of pink cardi, fliffy cardi, and cabled hoodyif poss. keep up the good work.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh my! You have been busy. Such lovely work - like them all but particularly the set with the bright pink jacket and the beaded little shoes.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous work.!! Why have you not opened your "box of tricks" earlier. My favourite is the cerise/white set and the fur cardigan and hat and the white shoes and...... all of them!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Please keep posting your pictures of your beautiful work. Glad to hear your husband is now ok xxx


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Just wonderful. I tried to open the downloads, but it won't work for me.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone and thank you for all your nice comments as for my husband, he is alive although he has lost the sight in one eye, had 3 brain ops now has epilepsy, no sense of smell or taste and had a piece taken from his right leg to go in his head. But if he had lost his arms and legs I would still have loved him and married him.

Aileen
xx


----------



## Pallace (Feb 10, 2011)

perfectly beautiful


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow so beautiful and well done.


----------



## PVCats55 (May 22, 2011)

Amazing work!!! You've definitely got talent.


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

Aileen - your work is inspiring. How long have you been knitting (you look SO young to me - HA) and how did you get started. I am all about creating a legacy for our combined love of knitting. 

Best to you and your husband - hope his rehabilitation is successful.


----------



## BusyHands (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! You are certainly very busy with those needles! I am SO impressed! Great job!


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Exactly, WOWWWWW all of the above are excuisite end products.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

sbradley, I am 55 nearly 56 and have been knitting since I had my daughter in 1975(and wasn't that first serious attempt a complete hash lol) I had learnt when I was younger (through my mother)but never really made anything before the little dress I tried for my daughter!!

I am about to become a great Grandmother for the 1st time however my husband is not impressed at becoming a great grandfather at almost 31 LOL

Aileen xx


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

outstanding work. Wish I was that good.


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Very beautiful! Lucky babies! You should at least make yourself a pair of socks. To wear while knitting for everyone else. For cold weather. For comfort!
Thanks for posting the beautiful pics.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

jltrask,

I hate socks(wear sandals all year round practically,,hats, umbrellas scarves etc. I just can't bear "the being hemmed in" feeling, and I get really hot like a little radiator. LOL

Might try (someday) for a nice loose or even peplum style sweater if I can find a nice pattern I like!!

Aileen


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, so beautiful. I am having a hard time choosing which one I like the best. Tell ya what I'll just take them all.


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

They are beautiful. You do great work. Thank you for sharing.


aileen69 said:


> My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.
> 
> I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!
> 
> ...


----------



## biwgidget (Apr 4, 2011)

GREAT JOB, I WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN FOR THE BOOTIES WITH THE PEARLS. 

Thanks,

Barb


----------



## pfallon44 (Jun 26, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

These things are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! What a fabulous knitter you are!!!! Are these items all from one book or several. We expect a new grandchild in Jan., but don't know the sex yet, so I am trying to collect patterns of both....these are fabulous.....


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, I have been knitting for more years than I care to admit and maybe made 2 or 3 articles for myself. Get more satisfaction knitting for charity or friends & family.


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, I have been knitting for more years than I care to admit and maybe made 2 or 3 articles for myself. Get more satisfaction knitting for charity or friends & family.

You do beautiful work I am jealous


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Well done, absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It would take me years to knit that many goodies. :roll:


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Your box is quite full of lovely things! Thanks for opening it and sharing.


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

Your work is unbeleivable beautiful! Be proud.


----------



## stillhannah1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aleen your work is beyond words!! You have an eye for putting you on spin into what you are making.

Not long ago some one posted a childs shrug in pink eyelash but is having troulbe loading it. Is there anyway you could share the pattern and yarn on your blue and pink shrug and hat and the little jumpsuit.


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

OMG!!!! what a talented lady u r!!!!! these r all just gorgeous!!..someday i hope to b able to do 1/2 as well!!!!! lucky baby somewhere!!! great job! thanks so much for letting us see!!!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

wow! wow! They are all so beautiful Aileen. I wish I could be as proud as you. I love seeing baby clothes, so gorgeous. Well Done. Keep up the good work...cheers....


----------



## Learning (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful, I hope someday that I can make such nice things.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Oh my oh my oh my I am overwhelmed with all the comments, Thank you all.
> 
> I have no problem in sharing most of them but I need time to seek them out(cause they are all over the place, computer hard drive, discs, leaflets etc etc), some ar even made up from 2 or 3 different patterns!! Now I have posted some I may even show my face on here(post a pic of me, hee hee hee).
> 
> ...


Hi Aileen,
I'm so glad to hear that he is ok!! I've admiered his handsome picture on your avitar for a while! You're a lucky woman!! And he is a lucky man to have you. You have a very sweet face!
All of your work is absolutely stunning!! Everything is done to perfection and you should be very proud of it!!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> It is just a few of the stuff I have made so far this year, I have knitted for my friends Neice who's baby is due today, my friends Daughters friend lol, my grandaughter, my husband and his friends, my father-in-love as my husband refers to him!! And I am also knitting for my other friends Grandmother as well as my 1st friends Mother who recently had a stroke, The baby ward at my local hospitals too. Funny all these years and I have NEVER made anything for ME!!!!


Oh my gosh, have never seen such beautiful work. Absolutely beautiful and way beyond my talents. Thank you soo much for posting them. You are an inspiration.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Oh I will let him know he has an admirer LOL that will make his mojo go!! I think I am more proud of the way he has coped with everything he has been through, rather than being proud of my knitting or craft skills(these have been given to me by some mistake I think) but I am really proud of him!!

Aileen


----------



## knitchk (Mar 28, 2011)

YOU are 1 very gifted Lady.


----------



## MemeKay (May 18, 2011)

Wow, you've been busy. I love all your projects.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! You have been holding out on us. Your assortment is beautiful. I enjoyed looking at your pictures.

SEA


----------



## cdh (Jul 14, 2011)

Absolutely lovely work! I really like the "fuzzy" sweater and cap and the hot pink set with pants. What patterns did you use?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

its all been said,but repeating they are beautiful.


----------



## mazie (May 3, 2011)

wow I'll be glad when I have he time to do so much knitting. Your work is great!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! What a box of treasures! Beautiful work.
Johnna


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow -- what a stash -- and what lucky kids to be the recipient of those things. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

They are all beautiful - I would love the pattern for the baby blanket - a group of us knit for charity and baby blankets are in great demand.
Sherry


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

They are all exquisite! How talented you are.


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

How did you get so good? I am relatively new so am just doing hats, prayer shawls. Did you take lessons? BEautiful!!!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my.....these are fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!!!
Your work is beautiful. I can't decide which I like better. The red and white is great. I am trying to make that blanket. Not having any luck yet with it.
So I am voting for the DUCK!!! Too cute.

Your booties are darling also.
Linda


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Just Awesome work. You must be so proud or should be. I would love the pattern for the booties that are in the 14th picture. Blue with white and pink if you could share. Keep up the great work and always share pictures with us.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhh wow you have been busy! and they all look soooooo nice. love the combinations of yarns in your projects! Ohhhhhhh can you tell me where to find the pattern for your little blue slippers? They look like they might be easy enough for a beginner and they are sooooooo stinkin cute!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

OMG! They are all so adorable. Nice job!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## katiaporto (May 27, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.
> 
> I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!
> 
> ...


Oh my Goodnessssss.....
Absolutely beautifulllll....


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, that was like seeing the beauties inside Pandora's box. If your sharing any other patterns I would be only too plesed to recieve them. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

I have never seen such beautiful work!!!! Thanks for sharing...they are all gorgeous!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Great job. They are all gorgeous, but the counterpane is exquisite.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous. And thanks for including downloads.


----------



## DarcyCAG (Feb 10, 2011)

wow - I want to be a baby so I can wear the clothes you make for me!


----------



## ginadane (Jun 10, 2011)

OMG, you go girl! You have some wonderful items there for some precious little one or ones. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shashikala harshani (Jun 12, 2011)

wow,wow,wow great great unbelievable job..........those are very very nice,can u giv me a pink colour baby frock pattern.i like boots & cute duck.welldone AILEEN.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very lovely. These are so cute. I'm sure the babies and their mothers will love them all.


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## ClicketyClack (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW! Such beautiful items! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL work---Handsome couple----my question is when do you sleep? I love to knit, but am so involved with other things, I run out of time to knit or crochet!! May God be with your husband for a continous improvement of good health. God be with you and yours M ^j^


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

These are all beautiful you do amazing work. I particularly like the 7th one, white kimono style cardi with lovely bluish buttons, do you have the pattern to share please?


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! I would love the pattern for the red and white outfit for my new granddaughter born on July 15. Thank you!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

OMG! Can you stand one more compliment? Everything in your box is just beautiful and so well done. You are truly gifted!


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Simply beautiful work....I can only hope to be as half as good as you are in all the detail work that you do.
What talent you have!



aileen69 said:


> My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.
> 
> I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!
> 
> ...


----------



## coloursofgrace (Jul 3, 2011)

Aaawww, those are so sweet, I would love to be able to make 2 of each,...a friend is expecting twins. Fantastic work.


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Your knitting is just out of this world! They are all so cute. Could you share the name and where to get pattern for the multi-colored sweater and hat set. I would appreciate it.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i couldnt pick one for my favorite if i had to!!! You do beautiful work & such an assortment please keep posting! The very last white hoodie a free pattern or a link you could direct me to or was it a purchased pattern?


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Just don't tell me you did all that in 4 months. I will have to slit my wrists. lovely pieces. loved the lavendar sweater that crosses and has little "bobbles"(I know that's not right) in it. Is it a pattern I can find. and the duck is so sweet.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

very nice work.love all of them.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely, lovely!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

dyfnkdeb said:


> Outstanding job. All from this years knits. Very great job, I have trouble keeping the hats done that I have to make. I still have about 75 to finish by October. Going to be a long summer.


75 hats by Oct??? How do you do that??? I do good at one every 2 or 3 days! Think I need much more practice.


----------



## LLUIS (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm Speechless!Love all of them! please share the pattern!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Abolutely beautiful! I "ooohed" and "ahhhed" over each project. They are truly priceless. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Ok I'n my defense I have only just started knitting, so I have a very large learning curve. I also have been a potter, and paint now although knitting is hard to control.


----------



## PeppermintPatti (Apr 19, 2011)

YOUR WORK IS SO BEAUTIFUL. EVERYONE WHO RECEIVES A GIFT FROM YOU IS VERY BLESSED.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.
> 
> I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely wonderful. I have not ventured into the world of cloths yet - unless you count socks. I especially like the white sweater with hood. Beautiful work.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

1artist, don't worry about it, I spend a lot of time knitting as my husband works 14+hour days seven day's a week during the summer.

So I have to keep myself occupied and here in Turkey there is very little cleaning to do because of the style of apartments and the fact Turkish people don't have a lot of furniture in their homes unlike europeans!!

what a life, sun, sea, swimming pool, next to no cleaning, plenty of time for knitting, reading, cooking and relaxing and the best thing of all, my gorgeous husband. 

Aileen xx


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! All of them. What I want to know is WHAT ARE THEY DOING IN A BOX! (You probably didn't mean that literally.) Who are they for? Some lucky babies will look beautiful in them.

And, someone correct me if I'm wrong, but our standards pretty much are: if you enjoy what you're doing and it gives you pleasure to see your finished projects, you're in the right place. Post more. You're a wonderful knitter.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

Really lovely work! Just beautiful!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Now after hearing about your husband we can see why your work is so beautiful; it is a piece of yourself and you are truly a beautiful person, inside and out. I will keep your husband (and you) in my prayers. Much happiness to both of you!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> 1artist, don't worry about it, I spend a lot of time knitting as my husband works 14+hour days seven day's a week during the summer.
> 
> So I have to keep myself occupied and here in Turkey there is very little cleaning to do because of the style of apartments and the fact Turkish people don't have a lot of furniture in their homes unlike europeans!!
> 
> ...


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Tallieu,

Yes they were in a box, these are items I made for no one in particular and have no home at the minute but thought they would be used at some time. All the other items go to their new homes within a day or two of being finished usually.

If they didn't I would have no romm for anything even though the apartment is very roomy LOL.

when I am not making something for a purpose I knit just for my box or cos I like the pattern LOL

Aileen xx


----------



## ritazimmer (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow you have been busy!! Are these all for charity? The people on this site are SO generous.


----------



## mamaski (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow is right - beautiful work.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!! OFF THE CHARTS BEAUTIFUL!!! LUCKY BABIES, FOR SURE!!! Too funny...I don't knit for myself, either... except when I need a dishcloth!!! God bless...GG


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

Some of the best I've seen. Beautiful!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the colors and the workmanship is super. Can you tell me the webssite for the blanket. I have been trying to locate one.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

You do such beautiful work!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

NEVER ever thought people would like these and make so many nice comments!!

Thank you to everyone, it is spurring me on to make even more stuff mLOL
Aileen
xx


----------



## FlatheadLiving (Jun 19, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!! You have done so many beautiful things. You should be so very proud of your work. The duck is the cutest knitted animal I've seen, was it hard? Keep up the great work. Barb :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

No, the duck was easy, its the blanket that goes with it that's hard  I haven't posted that picture.

Aileen
xx


----------



## AlexColin (May 30, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## ranee (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you get all of these from patterns or did you make you"re own? I really like the white booties and the furry baby jacket. When I downloaded the one I come up with alot of funny writing. Also are there certain places to go to get the patterns?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

OMG! You're way below our standards. :lol: 

Of course, I jest. These are all SO beautiful. Hard to pick which ones I like best. The furry little sweater and hat set is definitely a favorite.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Ranee, most of the patterns I have I take and use what ever I feel in the way of yarn or decoration that will make it nicer or different, very rarely do I just knit a pattern as shown on a leaflet.

My mind likes to change it to suit me, any pattern is just a template!!

I think the download got attached in error, so ignore it please.

Aileen 
xx


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulationsx they are beautifulxxBeth


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh how truly lovely, everyone of them ! Your work is surely loved.


----------



## CarolD505 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aah, its nice to put a face to a name. You both look well considering your husband having had an accident. Carol.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Thank you Isis, I was a bit nervous and these are my 1st pics I have posted!!
> 
> xx


No need to be nervous you are among friends and your work is LOVELY!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pamwinne (May 4, 2011)

Each piece is stunning! What beautiful work you do.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks CarolD505,

well everyone I have done a search for the Turkish bootees,

here (i HOPE is a link) http://www.bilgekral.com/2011/07/tigla-orulen-bebek-patigi-modelleri.html

You will find many other Beautiful bootees shoes on here and you may be able to translate the page with google translate(I haven't tried it) but good luck to everyone who wants them.

Aileen
xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Thanks CarolD505,
> 
> well everyone I have done a search for the Turkish bootees,
> 
> ...


Oh my how sweet are those!


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

such beautiful work, you have been very busy. I'm hoping you will share some of your patterns. I would love to have the patterns for the vest, white booties, little duck and the pink sweater. I know it gets overwhelming when all the messages start coming, no rush. 
thank you,
pattisark


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

as you can see by the responses here your standards are amazingly good... I love looking at your pictures and can only hope to be able to knit such beautiful articles... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really beautiful work! I love everything you made. You also inspired me to get rid of some of my furniture so there'll be less to clean and more time to knit, love that idea!!! I'm going to be a first time grandma soon and am busy knitting away, very exciting.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Way to go Yona, make room for the things in your life you WANT not that you have cos everyone else has it!!

Really exciting but also irritating to have to wait for them to arrive(why can't they bake quicker these babies LOL).

Aileen  xx


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Lucky you, living in Turkey. We lived in Ankara for two years in the early 70's. It's a beautiful country.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work. You should have been showing off your talent sooner.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Winds Free, My Brother and sister in love live in Ankara in Etimesgut, My Mother and father in love and other Brother in Love live in Çorum (where they originally came from) after moving back from Krikkale when my father in love retired.

My husband and I live in Alanya  Paradise on earth.

Aileen

xx


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My God, Aileen, I am speechless, just beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

They are all fantastic. I love the white one piece jump suit. Would look great on the life like dolls I make.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful. Would be able to share the pattern for the first sweater the pink one. Keep up the good work.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful Job. And I thought I knit well. Glad you shared. Always like to see what others are doing with their talent.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

What beatiful work! Congratulations!


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

All I can say is WOW - so many beautiful things that you've made! I wish I had half your talent!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful! If I could knit that well and had those patterns, I would be in great-grandmother heaven! All 13 of my grandchildren have and will be producing precious great-grands.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

OH! OH! And OH! How could you keep such amazing work a secret. Every single articles is breathtaking. I am a relatively new knitter with hopes to one day knit work of arts as you and many others on this forum. If ever you are sharing patterns I am interested. I have 4 grandkids from age 5 down.


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

These are all gorgeous, I cant decide which is my favourite. Well done, look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Again with the WOW... They are so beautiful, it's amazing . A gold star for your work, you should be so proud of them all.Keep it up, I love your work, so lovely.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh, these are too beautiful! Love them all, great workmanship.


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh,how lovely.You need a little shop to sell them in.They are gorgeous!!!I have four grandsons,but would love a grand-daughter to make the girly things for.Keep up the good work.Shirley,Derbyshire.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

So beautiful! You do great work.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

They are all simply beautiful. When you say "lately" how long is that? I wish I had a box like yours. Kathy B


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Everything is beautiful. You have been very busy.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGosh these are just beautiful.

Thanks for sharing/ posting pictures.

Camilla


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful Aileen..
I opened the site address...no patterns just bootie pictures?

Camilla



aileen69 said:


> Thanks CarolD505,
> 
> well everyone I have done a search for the Turkish bootees,
> 
> ...


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

Job well done my friend, you should be mighty proud of yourself I think!

Celia


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Great work and very pretty. So what are you going to do with it.


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Thank you izzy. I am sure they are not as good as some on here, but it's nice to get some WOW lol.
> xx


Are you kidding??? Those are beautiful. If I could knit that well I would be in heaven!! :!: :!:


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work - lots of fun looks!


----------



## jshively3 (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG, these are awesome. Do you share patterns????


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous work!

I made a very large Lily Pond bedspread, similar to the pink baby blanket you have, using just the petals...it was for a queen size bed...for my then husband, (now ex). When he moved out, I should have just kept it, but I did make it for him, in the Mexican red heart variegated yarn. 
Looking for the pattern to attempt another one. I don't know why as the first one took me over 5 years to complete!


----------



## nalhcib (Jun 29, 2011)

Leave nothing to be desired. They're all excellent. You are really talented knitting


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

wow and double wow wow your work is stunning


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Just too precious!


----------



## nalhcib (Jun 29, 2011)

The more I see it, the more I like it.


----------



## wyobttrfly (May 5, 2011)

Your work is lovely! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kim_collar (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

love everything great job 

thanks diana


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

where can we get the patterns for thse nice outfits ,very very nice


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

WOW these are just beautiful.Don't be shy to share your work


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> jltrask,
> 
> I hate socks(wear sandals all year round practically,,hats, umbrellas scarves etc. I just can't bear "the being hemmed in" feeling, and I get really hot like a little radiator. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful..I like how you have changed the pattern on the pantaloons.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Fantastic! God bless you!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.
> 
> I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG your knitting is beautiful


----------



## Paula711 (Jun 21, 2011)

So very nice, and a lot of work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> Oh my oh my oh my I am overwhelmed with all the comments, Thank you all.
> 
> I have no problem in sharing most of them but I need time to seek them out(cause they are all over the place, computer hard drive, discs, leaflets etc etc), some ar even made up from 2 or 3 different patterns!! Now I have posted some I may even show my face on here(post a pic of me, hee hee hee).
> 
> ...


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

very nice - what a selection.


----------



## dineu (Feb 24, 2011)

Please, please pattern for the duck,purple kimono sweater and the pink bolero....thank-you for sharing!!! Everything is gorgeous!!


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your work is just gorgeous


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope you plan to post the pattern for this gorgeous shrug.....put me on the list. [email protected]


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Wht gorgeous work! You certainly have been busy. Very nice variety of things that you did.


----------



## Packers (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep open the box!!!  Such beautiful items. Would love to get the patterns especially the pink bolero and the white cable hoodie. I noticed all the comments to your projects and I am in agreement.....GORGEOUS!!! Thank you.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

what little pixie wouldn't look cute wearing those? Absolutely beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

where can we get these pattern


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

So glad you opened the box. You have a lot of Trix in there. Beautiful Trix!!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Just fantastic - all of them are beautiful. Your knitting is exceptional. Thanks for posting.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, Love them all would you have the pattern for the pink bootees and the white ones too. 
juerobinson 433


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

The only word I can think of is "OUTSTANDING" after viewing your collection. They took my breath away. Love each and every one. You are one talented lady.

DeeDee from NJ


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Everything is beautiful!!!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

i would love the pattern for the light pink sweater and the dark pink with the hat and pants thank you so much


----------



## grandma Pat (Jun 11, 2011)

Goodness! You sure have been busy. Your work is lovely!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

I cannot believe how wonderful everything is! Love them all. How long have you been knitting?


----------



## nymboida (Mar 20, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> My friend says I should open my box of tricks and let you all see 1 or 2 items I have made lately or are still awaiting finishing ie buttons, ribbons or trims.
> 
> I hope you like them and that they are up to KP standards!!
> 
> ...


ALL ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE WOWOWOWOWOWOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

I have been knitting a long time, about 35 or 36 years lkellison, never ever shown off any of my stuff cos I just thought it was ordinary.

Although from all the nice comments on here maybe they are a bit more than ordinary.

I have had so far 110 pm's for info.

I will reply to them all but it may take some time LOL

Aileen xx


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

I would love to have patterns for the multi-colored set, rose and white sweater and pants set, the lavender set and the white hoodie with blue buttons. If you ever get time to send them! Looks like you will be busy for some time.


Thank you so much.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

tookie, can you PM me with your request.

I have had a PM from Admin asking me not to solicit for others email addresses.

Aileen
xx


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love the pattern


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Aileen, 

How long did it take you to get all this work done? These are just stunningly beautiful garments! 

Love and happy knitting....you knitting maniac, WOW is all I can say. 

Lala


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Aileen, if you don't have time to send all the patterns individually, maybe you could just post the source of each pattern and let people get them that way. Just a thought.


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love to knit for the wee ones, too.

Baa123


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with JillF, maybe posting the source of each pattern so we can get them that way without you having to copy, scan and email. That's a great thought.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I think it's a good idea if you could post where you got each pattern and let us worry about getting it. Too much work to e-mail each person with the pattern they want.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

good idea,i'm for that for sure


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Hi all, sorry but I had a problem with my computer.

I have sent out a load of the pattern requests I have had, however I still have 35 in my pattern requests folder where I don't have the correct info to send an email to or NO details at all I can use to send patterns to.

Anyone who still hasn't had an answer can PM me and I will try to send today.

Aileen
xx


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Do you have a pattern name/link for the little "fun fur" jacket and hat set?

I have a bunch of fun fur remnants that I think this would work well for!

D


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Aileen...I'm one that did not get the patterns or info as to where I can get them. Thank you so much for your time and effort!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi ailleen,I am one that did not get the patterns,bestest_thank you ever so much


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Please PM me only!!
Aileen
xx


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi I would like the pattern to the white jumper. 
Thank you


----------



## Laura61 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Aileen.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Your welcome.
Aileen
xx


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Aileen have most of the patterns that you downloaded on site but could I have a copy of the patterns for the pink cardigans and the two hooded cardigans, thank you


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Celia, all the patterns I sent include the two hooded cardigans and the two pink cardigans(they are just in different colours on the patterns!!

Aileen
xx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, your friend was right, thank you for sharing.
Absolutely beautiful items, I cant pick a favorite as they are all so fantastic.
So glad you posted them.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for all your very kind comments, hope you all enjoy your knitting!!

Aileen
xx


----------



## dschroter (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome!! Where did you get the patterns??


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry Aileen I have just sent an Email saying received all patterns thanks again, didn't notice colours at first.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I would like them too,thanks


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Aileen. All received. I think I will be 90 years old before I get done all I want to ha ha.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

You too, God Bless you and your family ...


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Wowwie....you do lovely work. I love the white booties with the small pearls!!! Love your creativity...


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

aileen69 said:


> It is just a few of the stuff I have made so far this year, I have knitted for my friends Neice who's baby is due today, my friends Daughters friend lol, my grandaughter, my husband and his friends, my father-in-love as my husband refers to him!! And I am also knitting for my other friends Grandmother as well as my 1st friends Mother who recently had a stroke, The baby ward at my local hospitals too. Funny all these years and I have NEVER made anything for ME!!!!


 I can clearly understand what you just wrote, I have done the same thing for many people and NEVER for ME!!! People must think that I don't like my knitting  I just love to make items for others, seeing their faces once they get a knitted item from me makes me feel good, knowing that my creativity and time spent making an item for them is well apprecciated.
Happy Knitting. Continue with your Great talent. Lovely work!


----------



## mdavey (Feb 1, 2011)

They're all so beauyiful...Busy ,busy....Where can I find these patterns that You used ?????


----------



## mdavey (Feb 1, 2011)

They're all so beautiful...Busy ,busy....Where can I find these patterns that You used ?????


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Rosellna, My you do think like me!! I do this all the time but never feel my stuff is good enough but still I can't stop giving to others(there is always someone who needs even if there is no one in the family who does).

I even do it and put it in my "Box" just because I like it!!

LOL I truly am a knitting maniac as someone commented on here.

Thanks to everyone else for their lovely comments too, they are much appreciated and fills the hole in me that is needy!!

LOL
Aileen
xx


----------



## Alaina Jo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Aileen...I'm so sorry but my computer has been malfunctioning and I lost the patterns you sent. Could I bother you to send them again to me. Thank you so much. [email protected]


----------



## ranee (Jan 23, 2011)

aileen69 where can I find the directions for the patterns you have posted? Please send me a link or advise me on how to find them. I'm like you I have never made anything for me its always for someone else. Maybe someday I'll do something for me but now to many things to make for everyone else(lol) . ranee


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

I know what you gals are talking about....I never knit for myself (dishcloths only) because whenever I get a pretty sweater completed, I see one of my two daughters wearing it in my mind or my niece, or my best friend.....and on and on. I, too, love to give my knitted projects to my loved ones and the appreciation I get for doing that is reward enough for me.

baa123


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Never done dishcloths(don't like cleaning lol) but my mum in love makes crochet washcloths.

Therefore I do the nice stuff!!

Aileen
xx


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

You sure do knit nice things. I can't wait to start on of the projects from your patterns that you gave us.

baa123


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

You are most welcome, just enjoy it baa 123.

Aileen
xx


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

The beaded Christening slippers were beautifullly crafted. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

What a nice collection...well done.


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Beebee and ann bar thank you for your nice comments.

Aileen

xx


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Aileen
You should not be shy showing your knitting &
crochet they are very beautiful you are a very talented person keep up the good work
susie cue uk


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Susie cue,

thanks for those kind words.

Aileen
xx


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Aileen,
I sent you a PM last night and I have been so very excited about your patterns. I hope that when you have a moment you will be able to share them with me. Thank you so much and please, please post some more of your beautiful work!!! Etbit


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

so beautiful - really nice work.


----------



## bugsmom (Feb 10, 2011)

up to kp standards...are you kidding me...those are all wonderful works of art. Kuddos to you. Great job on all of it...i cant even say that just one of them is my favorite because they all are my favorite!!! Im so thankful that your friend talked you into sharing them with us. What a good friend you have.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow! You HAVE been busy! They're all great, but I especially love the fuzzy sweater & hat. Adorable!


----------



## aileen69 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for all your nice comments.

Aileen
xx


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

These are SO beautiful. I especially love the hot pink and white set. Just gorgeous!


----------

